# George Michael



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Stick to what ur good at music and not War+politics 
nearly as bad as Dumb models voicing their oppinions on subjects they know F**ck all about. 
Anyone know if he has an album coming out soon 
must be a reason,then again he would probably get himself arrested if there was


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Actually...musicians have a history of taking anti war stances..........so leave lil michael alone


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

No i wont,it just pisses me off them using their status for things they know naff all about.Imagine S club seven saying yes we should go to war !! all the kids under 15 would be walking round with pro war T-shirts on.
people would rather take his advice because he is well known rather than someone nobodies heard of but knows all about the situation in Iraq from 1st hand experiences


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I agree with you Jonah.

Who cares what that Greek pooftah thinks.

Wanker ;D ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

He's only expressing his opinion...a bit like me and u.....just because he's famous doesn't mean he shouldn't.

Look at the fiasco of the english cricket team in Zimbabwe.....if they weren't so chicken shit about their political views then i'm sure a stronger point could be made against Mugabe's discrimination against white farmers.

Also look at the anti war stance taken by people like Muhammed Ali over vietnam. Â There's nothing wrong with voicing an opinion that raises questions in peoples minds.

Michael had guts for his song calling Blair a 'US poodle' and for once the label has stuck to Teflon Blair.

Â


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Have to say that I cant understand why he was given time on Frost on Sunday. Why should his views be anymore important than the rest of us?

Also if he is using his fame to influence other people is he in anyway qualified to talk on the subject?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Did you hear him on radio 2 yesterday? His first comments were in reply to an email I sent to Jeremy Vine, complaining about this very subject.

He dodged my comments, but I thought he spoke pretty well, & gave a good account of himself. It does not however, change my opinion that politicians deal with politics, & musicians deal with music...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Look at the fiasco of the english cricket team in New zealand


Its in Zimbawe 
I i agree totally with you on that subject, was a total fiasco, I have relitives over there who have lost everything and i mean everything,which is why i sympathise with the palistinians ( :-/ ) similar situation there.
But its a tatally different situation concerning Iraq,I have never been pro war or anti war, but i can make a constructive disision based on facts NOT what some jumped up pop star or model tells me but what i read and see with my own eyes,Its a shame alot of people cant do the same, i can imagine some of his fans who were for war have now changed their minds, not based on facts but because George whats his name Michael says !!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Its a shame alot of people cant do the same, i can imagine some of his fans who were for war have now changed their minds, not based on facts but because George whats his name Michael says !!


This is a very serious problem, & why people in his position should not make their views public...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Bono's just as bad. 

And get yourself a proper name, son. ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Stick to what ur good at music and not War+politics Â  nearly as bad as Dumb models voicing their oppinions on subjects they know F**ck all about.


Agreed ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> politicians deal with politics


First of all i've never met a politician competent or honest enough to deal with the political issues in this country........and Secondly.......war is not a political issue but one that effects all of us.

Therefore it should be discussed openly and musicians as well as other celebrities should be allowed to express their opinions. Which is what michael is doing.

I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

We Voted and the Labour party got in , indoing that we nominated them to run the country the way they feel fit,likewise the labour party did the same by voting for Tony whats his name Blair as the priminister.
Now i may not agree with every policy that they decide to impose and i may not agree with war i'm still not 100% on this subject but i am swaying towards WAR  but what ever the goverment decide i will back them,if however they F**K up i will show my opinion in the next general election.
Its called democracy something they dont have in Iraq


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

next u'll b telling me Bush won the election in the USA ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well he got the vote in Florida ;D 
But are you saying if he hadnt the policy of America would be different i dont think it would be


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

two more posts and i hit 1000 posts , do i get a star ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> Its called democracy something they dont have in Iraq


I don't really need a lecture in the pro's of democracy because each ideology that i have come across has its good and bad points. However, just because a country is not democratic doesn't give us a right to declare war, because if those are our criteria then we will be in a continuous cycle of violence.

Back to the point of michael.......I have more respect for him not just for being a good musician but actually voicing his opinions.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> if he hadnt the policy of America would be different


The present administration is very right wing.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I hear what ur saying but i bet he brings an album out in the next 2 months and he is also getting payed to go on all these shows, so u could say he has alteria motives,raises his profile which inturn makes people like him and then buy his records.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

personally i fink his music is shite!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

off topic
just wanted to see what happens when i get 1k posts


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> off topic
> just wanted to see what happens when i get 1k posts


501 more posts for 5 stars!! :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

lol, nothing unfortunately .

The thing is, George et al are spouting their opinions, when they do not know all of the facts. I put this question to him, & either deliberately or accidently he answered it by saying he reads all the newspapers. I was referring to intelligence information, which will not be published. It is the intelligence information & all other information, which the governments of the world are acting upon, & basing their decisions on. How is it right that a celebrity, without this information, sways public opinion, by spreading misinformation.

In his answer to my question, he said that he is not a 22year old schoolboy in shorts, & that he reads all of the broadsheets before forming an opinion. Can the same be said of Ms Dynamite? She certainly does not look very old, & her lack of eloquence strongly suggests she has never read a proper newspaper. In my opinion, by Georgie appearing with her, he has invalidated his 'I am not a school kid' & 'I have all the facts', by appearing with somebody who isnt...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> First of all i've never met a politician competent or honest enough to deal with the political issues in this country........and Secondly.......war is not a political issue but one that effects all of us.
> 
> Therefore it should be discussed openly and musicians as well as other celebrities should be allowed to express their opinions. Â Which is what michael is doing.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with that.


Hear, fucking hear. I thought he was lucid and informed.

Politicians do not have a monopoly on valid opinions.

Wake me up before you go go


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> The thing is, George et al are spouting their opinions, when they do not know all of the facts. I put this question to him, & either deliberately or accidently he answered it by saying he reads all the newspapers. I was referring to intelligence information, which will not be published. It is the intelligence information & all other information, which the governments of the world are acting upon, & basing their decisions on. How is it right that a celebrity, without this information, sways public opinion, by spreading misinformation.
> 
> In his answer to my question, he said that he is not a 22year old schoolboy in shorts, & that he reads all of the broadsheets before forming an opinion. Can the same be said of Ms Dynamite? She certainly does not look very old, & her lack of eloquence strongly suggests she has never read a proper newspaper. In my opinion, by Georgie appearing with her, he has invalidated his 'I am not a school kid' & 'I have all the facts', by appearing with somebody who isnt...


I have to agree with this ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> intelligence information & all other information, which the governments of the world are acting upon


You seriously telling me that you are prepared to go to war in which upto 500,000 people could be killed because of this so called 'intelligence information' which no one apart from some handful of bureaucrats get access to?

The information they have is only one version of the truth and unfortunately the truth is the first thing to be lost during war.

To me it seems pretty obvious that there are alternatives to this war which should be pursued, rather then the gungho trigger happy attitude being adopted by presidents bush and blair.

O, and don't diss Ms. Dynamititeee cos she ain't had the privileged education u have [smiley=book2.gif] :-*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

B4 i go to bed 
And u expedt us to believe a bloke who HID his sexuallity for 15yrs


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> And u expedt us to believe a bloke who HID his sexuallity for 15yrs


Lol... ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Lol Â ;D

It was pretty obvious he was gay long before he came out :-/ :-* ;D

Anyways, i'm not saying believe him i'm saying let him express his opinion thats all.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Bono's just as bad.
> 
> And get yourself a proper name, son. ;D


The power of celebrity has a lot more influence in the world today than politicians. Bono aka Paul Hewson has been instumental in knocking billions off of the debts of some of the poorest countries in the world. The fact is that when somebody with his media pulling power knocks on the Whitehouse door and says â€˜drop the debtâ€™ the politicians have to deal with it because they know it will be splashed all over the media.
In my teens the music I listened to had politics at itâ€™s heart and it made me think, I asked questions. Politicians just donâ€™t connect in the same way.
Music and politics have been linked for years now and long may it continue if it means kids grow up thinking about â€™whats going onâ€™.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>I have relitives over there who have lost everything and i mean everything,which is why i sympathise with the palistinians ( ) similar situation there.

Oh yeah ... all those White farmers who used to strap on bombs and blow up kids and old people on buses and in restaurants in downtown Harari.... even after old Mugabe offered them a peace deal. Totally similar situation.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> Oh yeah ... all those White farmers who used to strap on bombs and blow up kids and old people on buses and in restaurants in downtown Harari.... even after old Mugabe offered them a peace deal. Â Â Totally similar situation.


 ???

I think Jonah was talking about the way the palestinians lost their homes and possessions during the mass exodus of the european Jewish community back to the land now called 'israel' under zionism. Â There are parallels between that and the situation in Zimbabwe, where white farmers are losing their property and land which they have owned for generations.

Anyway, the thread is about celebrities like George Michael openly expressing opinions on topics like the impending Iraq conflict. Â My opinion on this matter has still not shifted. Â


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did you hear that Miss Germany went to Iraq to persuade Saddam to disarm?

I am wondering how she would try to convince him! ;D ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

how do you think she tried ? Â :


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

;D Vlastan you wonder alot !


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I think he should stand for london mayor :
Im sure hell sort out all those horric public loos in no time...


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Did you hear that Miss Germany went to Iraq to persuade Saddam to disarm?
> 
> I am wondering how she would try to convince him! Â ;D ;D


George Michael might be more persuasive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I knew it "Top Of The Pops" singing his new single, now who has ulteria motives.
liked the way the had the lighting so u couldnt read his T-shirt ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Wot did his t-shirt say ?


----------

